# Flounder Gigging Guide



## leighgary (Sep 14, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a guide in the Pensacola or Gulf Shores area? Heading that way in a few weeks and ready to try our hand at flounder gigging.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

There's a couple on here. Don't know anything about them. I think Johnboatjosh is one of their names.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

We cover Destin almost exclusively now. I'd recommend night shift charter service for the area your headed to!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, look up Ron with Nightshift Charter Service.

www.nightshiftcharterservice.com


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the recommend, josh and hunter.
sorry for the delay. been a hoppin, and haven't checked the forum in quite some time.
Give me a holler, will see what we can get goin! 
Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

They launch at boggy point daily at dark


----------



## capt. mike (Oct 5, 2015)

*cap. mike*



Night Shift said:


> Thanks for the recommend, josh and hunter.
> sorry for the delay. been a hoppin, and haven't checked the forum in quite some time.
> Give me a holler, will see what we can get goin!
> Thanks again, guys.


I see you take sting ray, are they good to eat? I have floundered all my life and tried it many years ago, don't remember what it tasted like


----------

